# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Bar - Line Graph Combo

## AccountantCost

I have four data sets that I want to graph with a bar - line graph.

I want to have three of the data sets graphed with a bar graph on the primary axis.  The last data set, I want graphed with a line graph on the secondary axis.

My problem is that I can get two of the three data sets showing as bar graphs.  The third data set wants to show itself as a line graph.

How can I get all three data sets to show as a bar graph while keeping the last data set as showing as a line graph?

----------


## Andy Pope

If you are trying to use the built-in combination charts, don't.

It's much easier to create your own combination chart.
Select all the data and create a bar chart.
Select and  change the last series to Line
Format the line series to be on the Secondary axis.

----------


## AccountantCost

Thanks for the help !

----------


## zachallen

Andy, that is the dumbest response I have ever read.  The question is HOW to change the last series to Line.  That is not obvious how to do.

----------


## Arpita_Excel

Andy, I liked your reply,

It is not necessary that to achieve a goal we have to follow only one way, we can try another way as well and you solved the problem in easier way.

thanks

----------


## zachallen

I liked Andy's solution, but I would have liked it if he completed his answer.  I could not figure out the steps to do what he said to do.  That may be because I am not as competent with Excel as others here, but the reason for the forum is to help those who need help.

So, someone please explain to me: how do you convert the fourth data set from bar to line?

Thank you.

----------


## protonLeah

@zachallen,
Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------


## zachallen

I believe you invoked Rule 2 without bothering to read my post.  If, however, asking someone to clarify or explain an answer already posted to the basic question is a violation of the rules, please unsubscribe me from this forum and I shall not return.

----------

